# Solved: Windows 10 pro upgrades from 8.1 pro on a small domain?



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a bunch of (6) Windows 8.1 pro machines connected to a small domain. Each has a valid license bought and installed and activated by me.

According to the article I read - "The upgrade offer is not being displayed on Enterprise editions or on domain-joined machines, where network administrators typically manage operating system upgrades."

This is my own domain and I want to upgrade these machines for free and the updates are just set to all automatic anyway, and I just pull out any problem ones. Never had a problem with doing it this way all these years.

I know I can probably take them off the domain, run this, and put it back on but that seems a bit extreme. Any way to make this notification run on a domain machine? I know that the upgrade indicates it upgrades a Windows 8.1 pro to Windows 10 Pro and still supports a domain so I don't see any reason to not have a domain way of doing this update.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I found it out -

https://www.microsoft.com/en-US/win...GE_Windows_20150601_186189258&linkId=14632710

If you go right to the link on Windows 10 it allows you to run the reservation app.


----------



## JoshHawley (Jun 1, 2015)

That link you gave only goes to the "How to upgrade page". How did you get the app to run on a domain? I could not find any additional info on that link.


----------

